# Downunder Santana HELP.... (It's a Quantum on your side of the planet)



## rudo1ph (Mar 3, 2014)

Greets to all in the USA!
I have been given a lovely 1984 Santana Saloon... In your neck of the woods, called a Quantum...

Anyone on here happen to have some spares? I'm chasing a bootlid (trunk) and associated hardware.... (lock, catch, etc)



Sorry if this should be elsewhere... Maybe in wanted?


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah, try the classifieds section on this site. You might have better luck.

By the way, if you want some cool American headlights I'll trade you!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Cheshire_Cat said:


> Yeah, try the classifieds section on this site. You might have better luck.
> 
> By the way, if you want some cool American headlights I'll trade you!


Those would "point" the wrong way for RHT country like the US.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

Ah, I missed that. You're right.


----------

